# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  MysticalDipshit's Workbook

## MysticalDipshit

*CURRENT GOALS: DREAM CONTROL AND WILD/DEILD*

Hey! I'm MysticalDipshit, but you can call me Myst.

So, like I said in the sign-up thread, I saw the DVA and figured it would be a good idea to come check it out ^.^

I heard about lucid dreaming a year ago, but I never looked into it. I always thought it was fake. But about 2 months ago I decided to look it up, and I saw how awesome it looked. I gave up after 2 weeks, because I was mostly busy, and my mum thought the idea was ridiculous. But a couple of weeks ago, I randomly had about 20 seconds of lucidity, before I got too excited and lost it. So now I'm motivated to keep at it until I can have them frequently. 

*Reality Checks:*
- Looking at the detail on my hands
- The nose plug RC
- Pushing my fingers through my palm

*Dream Signs:*
- Trying to run or hit something and it feels like my body and the other object are like the same end of 2 magnets that wont touch no matter how hard I try.
- Contradicting logic. For example, there will be a horde of zombies chasing me and some others. I say that there is a safe room that is so strong it can hold them off for months. They then break in in a couple of hours. (This is probably just all round dreaming anyway.)

(I'll update this in the future. I don't have many right now. My dreams are all too different, but I'm sure as I record more there will be more signs  ::D: )

*Short-Term Goals:*
- To fly. Oh yeah.
- Create a food that can taste of anything, and it gets better the more you eat it.
- Annoy DC's by playing tricks on them and stuff.

(I have a list of about 30+ things I want to eventually do, but they are quite complicated.)

*Long-Term Goals:*
- To be able to have a few lucid dreams a month/frequently
- To use lucid dreaming to overcome fears (Figured it would be possible given the fact that you have your own controlled environment where nothing can harm you. Your subconscious wouldn't notice the difference between reality and dreams, therefore the continuous exposure = no fear.)
- To have a lucid dream that feels longer than it actually is. For example, I sleep for 30 minutes, but the dream lasts 2 hours. (Without time skipping)

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
Throughout my life, up until before about 9 months ago, I had very long, vivid adventure type dreams at least every other day. However I have had really bad insomnia. Meditation and things like that have had a good impact though, and since finding out about lucid dreaming, I am now back to sleeping like a normal person!  ::D: 

It still feels weird going to sleep before midnight, but it's all good. Occasionally I get the odd sleepless night, or if I wake up after a dream at about 3 or 4am, I wont go back to sleep. I'm sure that my sleeping pattern is now as regular as it's going to be. Because of the insomnia, I haven't been able to recall as many dreams as I used to, but within a couple of days of using a dream journal, I am quickly getting used to remembering many dreams. I think that by the end of this week, or definitely next week, I should be back to how often I used to recall dreams, although I may more seeing as I am now using a dream journal/mantras etc.

I have only had 1 sort lucid dream, where all of the way through I was telling myself it was a dream, but I only realized it WAS a dream on the 100th try. Then I had 20 seconds of lucidness before getting too excited and losing control.

*Current Technique:*
- DILD
(Things that involve getting up during the night aren't really a good idea for me at the minute)


So I guess this is the start of my new workbook!  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I can't post any links but I have updated my DJ for my dream last night. Also, I have a question. Is it a proven fact that waking up after each dream improves recall?

----------


## CanisLucidus

Welcome, Myst (although the full version of your name is pretty awesome.)   ::D: 

I think that given your tendency toward insomnia, the DILD is a perfect place to start for you.  I am a huge fan of WBTB but I'm also a realist that this technique is not going to be the best friend of the insomniac.  A couple of humbling nights of insomnia a couple of weeks ago definitely drove home the point that good sleep is a precious thing, not to be sacrificed too freely in the pursuit of a lucid dream!

It also sounds like you have quite an exciting dream life.  That's a good base for any practice.  I had to sort of coax mine out, so you have a head start here in that your dreams are already vivid and (most importantly) something that you enjoy and look forward to.  Keeping up that excellent attitude about your non-lucids will server you well when looking to LD.





> Is it a proven fact that waking up after each dream improves recall?



Only anecdotally "proven", as far as I know.  I've found that by far the best-remembered dreams are the ones that I wake up in the middle of.  Are you deciding whether to make a suggestion to "wake up" part of your mantra?

Anyhow, great to have you here!  Looking forward to hearing more.   ::welcome::

----------


## Chimpertainment

Welcome Myst! 

awesome name...not sure if you meant to, but myst is an epic game from back in the day  :smiley:  

very good goals as well! Dreams in general are very useful to those willing to listen and make use of them.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

CanisLucidus:
Yeah I only really said that you can call me myst because it's kinda a long name, and some people don't like the swearing in it XD

As for the waking up, I tried it a few days ago, but it feels like it's not working too well. I might try it in a couple of weeks again, but I'm just going to see how well I can recall them without waking up. For example, Last night I don't remember waking up, but I remember 3 dreams (so far). Another problem I have is I remember the dreams when I wake up, then as I move to write them down, or move onto remembering another dream, I forget half of what I just thought of. I'm going to keep working at it though. I also don't update my Dream Journal until when I get home from school, because a tend to remember bits and pieces throughout the day. I also don't have time to write a detailed version in the morning, so I write a few key sentences about each dream.

After writing down the few sentences, I can then recall most of the dream throughout the day (Without the notepad). My mind then tends to fill in more of the dream as the day goes on.

Also, Chimpertainment:
Nah, I've never heard of the game XD

----------


## MysticalDipshit

*Homework for Lesson 1* 

*Time I go to sleep:*
On weekdays: Usually 10pm (up to 11pm sometimes)
On weekends: Midnight  ::D: 

*Time I wake up:*
On weekdays: 6.30-7am
On weekends: 9am (although sometimes I end up going back to sleep. If I did do WBTB, weekend mornings (wake up at 4.30 or 6am) would be the best to do it)

These times are all GMT  :smiley: 

*Why I want to lucid dream:*
1. Because it's AWESOME. I think that's obvious...
2. I generally love dreaming, so to be able to control my dreams would be the best thing ever.  ::D: 
3. It's been my dream to fly ever since I was 3, so this is how I'll do it.
4. It can also help with things that aren't just based on super powers/having fun. I want to overcome my fear of spiders using it, because it will be somewhere I can control (I heard of someone doing this). Also, I honestly don't think I can in real life. It's too scary -.-
5. I want to do everything else that I can't do in real life. I have a word document that I keep adding to whenever I find something that look like it would be fun to do. 
6. It improves your dream recall (well, DJing does), which is a bonus. At the minute I'm remembering 3 a night.  :wink2: 

That reminds me, I should probably upload my dreams from last night.

*What I plan to do in my next lucid dream:*
Stabilize the dream. It's the first thing I am going to do. Even if nothing else gets done, I guess STABILIZING IS IMPORTANT(I need to remember this XD). But then, of course, I'll go flying, then I'll get on with taking over the world and all that fun stuff.  ::banana:: 

*I also had a funny idea as a task to do in a lucid dream. What if you went through a city naked, and see how many DC's you can get to have a reaction. If they shout at you to get some clothes, ask them to borrow some of theirs, and see how many items of clothing you can get. I bet it would be pretty fun.*

----------


## Xanous

::welcome::  Myst

Hey if he only calls you myst then can I just call you dipshit? HA! I'm kidding. I couldn't resist.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

That comment has made my day :')

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I didn't remember any dreams last night, but I didn't sleep very well. However, I did wake up at some point, and as I was going back to sleep, I remember thinking of a technique for going back into a dream. So I tried to do it. My body was really relaxed, to the point that it felt like I couldn't move it (I knew I would be able to though if I really wanted to.) I then heard a faint buzzing sound, and my body felt like it was moving? The only way I can describe it was like being on a swing, but the movements didn't feel very big. While this was happening, I started to see images of things, so I tried to imagine being in a meadow and looking down at my hands. The swinging motion that I felt seemed to get stronger. At this point, I felt the sudden urge to throw up, and I started feeling really ill. After a minute or 2, I couldn't handle it, and I had to get up.  :Sad: 

I'm not sure if this was anything, but it definitely felt weird lol. Anyway, I've been thinking about what has been going well over the past week, and what hasn't.

*Things that are going well:*
- My recall seems to be pretty good, with the exception of last night. On average I'm remembering at least 1 or 2 dreams really clearly, and 1 dream that's a fuzzy. Then a few other fragments each night.
- Reality checking is going well. I'm trying to include SAT into my day. It's difficult to remember throughout the day, but I seem to be managing it. 

*What I need to work on:*
- Keep up SAT, and really question whether I am dreaming.
- I need to try DEILD when I wake up in the middle of the night, because I don't really need to do anything extra, and I wake up sometimes after my dreams anyway.

*Also, I'm probably going to update 'what is going well/what I need to work on', each Saturday or Sunday as an overview for the week.*

----------


## Xanous

That sounds like the beginning stages of a dream. Did you give yourself motion sickness from hypnagogic hallucinations or was it another reason?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Well I have been ill over the past week, but I was back at school yesterday and everything seemed okay. But it did feel like motion sickness (Which I never get), because with the swinging feeling, as it felt like I was going up, I just felt really ill. I don't really know. But it was too bad to be able to just lay there and take it. I can't actually be sure whether it happened because I was already ill, or because of the hypnagogic hallucinations. Also, I still felt ill when I woke up fully this morning, but it's pretty much gone now.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

So can anyone give me some information on what this was? Will it feel the same if I try it again? Also, if I do feel this, should I just ignore it and carry on with a DEILD or what?

----------


## Xanous

I think yes. It varies from person to person and dream to dream. Meaning it may not be the exact same the next time but most likely will be similar. Absolutely ignore it next time and wait it out. Remember to keep a calm mind and relaxed body. Excitement is the enemy. All this is just "noise" and part of the transition from waking to dreaming. You are on the right track.

I'm glad you are feeling better. Nausia is the worst for me!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

My only problem with stuff like DEILD is I start to freak out. My imagination is annoying sometimes, because even in real life I think there's monster is dark rooms. XD

So whenever I'm trying to go back in, I keep thinking something bad will happen. Before I had to get up last night, I sort of managed to get over it. Another thing that doesn't help is HI. I've only experienced it a couple of times, but when I have, there's always really faint pictures of faces. Nothing else. And sometimes they look like they're screaming. :/

Do you have any tips for this?

----------


## Xanous

Hmmm... Yes well I hate to say it but having at least some mastery over fear is a part of lucid dreaming. Do you have frequent nightmares as well? I know from my experience that sometimes ones subconscious will throw up frightening images or scenarios. I think it's pretty normal. You just have to keep reminding yourself that it isn't real and nothing can harm you. I will have lucid nightmares once in a while and the thing that helps is to just keep calm and try to relax. Tell your self over and over it isn't real. Let the emotion go and the fear will fade.

Honestly I think meditation has helped me with this. I'm not super great at it but I have learned to be better at quieting my mind and becoming emotionally calm. Not only does this help in dream situations but in real life situations as well.

Another thing is maybe just grin a bear it. The more "Frightening" things you experience and live through the more you get used to it. So, the next time you will remember that it was all just in your own mind and nothing can happen to you. I guess you can call desensitizing yourself.

I don't know if that's very helpful but really it all comes down to controlling your thoughts and emotions. I really suggest meditation if you don't practice it already. It can really boost your lucidity as well as loads of other health benefits.

Edit: Also it might help to try visualizing something that is peaceful and feels safe to you. 

I have listened to this out of curiosity and thought of it as a possible induction technique but maybe you can get some benefit from it. It's a free MP3 download called "Campfire for the Mind" and is aimed at conquering nightmares. I know you are not talking full blown nightmares here but maybe it will help?

http://davidruben.me/blog/free-medit...-campfire-mind

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> Do you have frequent nightmares as well?



I used to when I was younger, pretty much every other night. But I managed to stop them because I tried to see the funny side. So in dreams, rather than focusing on the scary thing, I focused on something else that I found funny. I suppose I could relate this to HI and I'll try my technique. Also, I rarely ever have nightmares now. Maybe a couple a year. The last one I had was last August.

Also, I tried to focus on making the meadow to think of something more peaceful. So maybe focusing on imagining the dream could help me get over the fear?

EDIT: I'll listen to the mp3 thing in a bit, I'm in the middle of a big skype call at the minute.  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

> Also, I tried to focus on making the meadow to think of something more peaceful. So maybe focusing on imagining the dream could help me get over the fear?



I think it could be a good distraction and even possibly induce a WILD.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Okay. I'll try it tonight and see how it goes.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

So last night, I didn't remember many of my dreams. I'm wondering if this is because the time/routine changes at the weekend, because I find it harder to remember them. Anyway, here's the link: Finding the library. Sun 20/01/13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Also, I did try a DEILD last night, but it failed because I had already been moving around. So I'm setting myself the task this week of practicing waking up after a dream, and staying still with my eyes closed.  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I've updated my DJ for last night's dreams: Creepy other beings are trying to kidnap us. Mon 21/01/13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Still no progress on DEILD, but I found it really difficult to get to sleep last night. :/

On the plus side, last nights dreams were so vivid, that if they weren't so weird I would have believed they were real. Well, the second one that I had, I had to make sure it wasn't real when I woke up, anyway. XD Do you ever have any dreams that you thought were real/had actually happened?

----------


## Xanous

> I've updated my DJ for last night's dreams: Creepy other beings are trying to kidnap us. Mon 21/01/13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Still no progress on DEILD, but I found it really difficult to get to sleep last night. :/
> 
> On the plus side, last nights dreams were so vivid, that if they weren't so weird I would have believed they were real. Well, the second one that I had, I had to make sure it wasn't real when I woke up, anyway. XD Do you ever have any dreams that you thought were real/had actually happened?



Lol yes once in a while. Especially if was a false awakening. Or sometimes Ill remeber a fragment and thought it really happened.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I probably aren't going to be able to use a computer for the next few days but I'll write down my dreams and I'll update when possible

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I think I have the use of a computer back now. So I've been trying to DEILD. I can quickly start imagining a dream/ going back into it, but my problem is that I just can't wake up enough. I also keep forgetting to do reality checks throughout the day. I'm getting into the routine of doing it every time I wake up and every time I get into a bed to avoid the chance of a FA, but I never really do it during the day.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I managed to do RC's all throughout today, YAY!

Also, this morning I didn't remember any dreams, however this afternoon I remembered like half of it. I hate it when that happens. -.-

Another thing, last night I noticed I was waking up more, but the moment I realize I'm awake, I turn over and fall straight back to sleep in the space on about 2 seconds. So I need to work on that.

----------


## Xanous

I think that the fact you are noticing these "micro awakenings" is a good thing. Now just remember to try DEILD (or record the dream) and you should be in a good position.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Okay, so I woke up a few times last night, but I either fell straight back to sleep, or I was too wide awake. I did try DEILD, but for the most part, I kept realizing that I was nearly falling asleep/think of other stuff every couple of minutes rather then concentrating on going back into the dream. I also don't really remember any dreams from last night.

*What's going well:*
- I'm doing a lot more reality checks, along with awareness throughout the day.
- I'm waking up more but I could with maybe waking up a couple more times a night.
- Dream recall is going well, and my dreams seem to be getting more vivid, with the exception of weekends, because I think waking up later affects my recall.

*What's not going well/What I need to work on:*
- Staying focused while DEILDing, without waking up too much
- I need to keep at it even when I feel like it wont work, because I read that sometimes it feels like it wont work when you first start, and you need to get over that first.
- Try and recall dreams on a weekend if possible

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I recall 2 dreams last night! YAY. This is progress. I woke up at 8.45, and just sat for a while thinking, and then I remembered some dreams. During that time, I also managed to remember some from the night before. So i think my weekend problem is just that I don't spend time thinking and sitting in bed for a while.

I also woke up in the middle of the night and tried to DEILD, but I keep moving around before I realize I have to DEILD. It's so difficult to stay still. I always seem to wake up in the most awkward positions though. -.-

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I had a lucid dream last night! After 16 days of being on this site, and attempting to have a lucid dream, I've had one. I'm so happy right now. I think 16 days is pretty good considering some people had to wait months. Anyway, this is how it happened. My parent's alarm went off at 6.30am, which woke me up. Luckily, I was still sleepy, and I had woken up halfway through the dream. The dream was still on my mind, so when I rolled over and went back to sleep, I went back to it straight away. I instantly knew I was in the dream and ta-da! Lucid dream. The dream itself was more of a nightmare though XD

I'll start writing it in my dream journal now.

Also, where should I go from here?

----------


## Booney

Congrats on your first LD! And pretty action packed too!  :smiley: 
Now that you know the feel of it you know what to look for when you dream, great DEILD.

I think the next step should be enjoyment and stability. Like you, my first 2 LDs got very chaotic very fast.
During my 3rd (and last one so far) I took the time to take in the environment I was in which seemed to make the dream last longer as well.

Final tip, I noticed you had trouble escaping because of the trouble you had with flying. A very good method to change the scenery in a dream or to teleport is to close your eyes and spin around.
I do this in non-lucids a lot and it works everytime.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Thanks. I'll try the travelling thing. Doors are supposed to work too. Like if I expect something to be there, and open the door it will be. And yeah I need to remember to stabilize next time.  ::D:

----------


## plmnko098

> I had a lucid dream last night! After 16 days of being on this site, and attempting to have a lucid dream, I've had one. I'm so happy right now. I think 16 days is pretty good considering some people had to wait months.



Congratulations on the lucid  :Rock out:  

I think we were pretty lucky in how soon we had lucid dreams. By using this website I had a lucid dream after about 19 days. Unfortunately mine ended pretty quickly after I realised I was dreaming. Yours sounded pretty intense 

I would hate to have a lucid nightmare that I couldn't control. I would be kinda frustrated that I know I could possible stop it all but unable to. But I guess with a little practice you can change that. 

Good luck with the future lucids.  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

It's so frustrating. But considering I hadn't had much experience I didn't really know what to do  :Sad:  

Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Holy cow! Nice DEILD. Its way more difficult to DEILD from a non LD than LD! I have only been able to DEILD from my wifes alarm clock when she works and I'm off oncee or twice. I usually forget and just feel glad its not me for a change!




Anyway. Where do you go from here? Booney has it about right, Work on stability and control. Keep doing what you've been doing.

BrandonBoss is right too. I usually try to take charge of nightmare DCs. I yell at them and chew them out and tell them NO! Its your dream. Take charge and be the boss.  ::D:  Works for me every time.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Okay  :smiley: 

No lucid dream last night, but I did have some cool dreams. I need to wake up early again but its so difficult.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I woke up halfway through a dream this morning, and tried to DEILD, but just as I was about to fall asleep, I realized that I had to get up for school. It was a weird dream though. I dreamed about having a lucid dream. I wish I had actually become lucid in it though.

----------


## Xanous

> I dreamed about having a lucid dream.



That's a really good sign. The subject of lucidity is coming forth in your dreams!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I've been away all weekend so I haven't really had chance to do much LD stuff, with the exception of RCs and mental DJing. 

*What's been going well:*
- I can remember dreams on a weekend, however they are not as vivid. This may just be because I couldn't write them down this weekend. I'll see how next week goes.
- I'm waking up more in the morning.

*What I need to work on:*
- I need to have another LD, and I need to work on stabilization
- I need to remember to DEILD when I wake up.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I can't believe I've only just realized this. I was looking around the forums, and I kept thinking to myself that I needed to find some dream signs. My dreams have always seemed so random, and it felt like nothing linked. Then I realized, ZOMBIES!

Seriously. I have so many dreams about trying to survive a zombie outbreak or something that resembles a zombie. Not every dream, but at least a couple a week. So what do I do now I know this is my dream sign?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I had a zombie dream last night, but I didn't become Lucid. I also had an FA. I was laying in bed thinking about the dream, and I rolled over and wrote some more down. Then I was in the same position again, and I was like "That felt weird..." So I looked and I hadn't written it. I need to RC as soon as I wake up rather than 5 minutes after  :Sad:

----------


## Xanous

> So what do I do now I know this is my dream sign?



Like any other dream sign. Keep in tucked away to remember to recognize it the next time you are dreaming. If during waking life you are watching something with zombies, see/read something about zombie, if you ever think about zombies, then do an RC. The next time you dream about zombies and you miss the dream sign. Tell yourself that you won't miss it the next time.

You will probably begin noticing several dream signs. Just do the same for all of them. It will sink in eventually.





> I had a zombie dream last night, but I didn't become Lucid. I also had an FA. I was laying in bed thinking about the dream, and I rolled over and wrote some more down. Then I was in the same position again, and I was like "That felt weird..." So I looked and I hadn't written it. I need to RC as soon as I wake up rather than 5 minutes after



I have loads of FAs where I am recording in my bed side DJ. I forget a lot but alway RCing when you wake is a good practice.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I haven't been doing much LD stuff over the past couple of days, but it was my birthday yesterday so I've been busy.

No more Lucids yet, but I seem to be using dream incubation more. (Well, more than the odd one time a year XD) It's so fun to go back into a dream from where you left off. I need to keep focused and think about LDing more now, and my next LD will come soon.  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I was going to try WILD this morning but I'm too awake. I woke up at 6.45am after about 6 hours of sleep, but because it was starting to get light again, I found it difficult to fall asleep after trying for an hour. I was woken up from a nightmare though, so I can't decide whether it was bad because I couldn't go back into a LD, or if it was good because I didn't have the nightmare as bad as it could have been.

Ah well. There's always another night.  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

My brother was talking to me today, and he said "Is it just me or am i in 99% of your  dreams?"

So I have  another dream sign   :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Well last night I had a dream that I did the nose pinch RC and I started breathing. I felt weird. I didn't get Lucid, but it's still progress!  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Oooh almost there! Make sure to be thorough with your reality checks in waking life! When you reject a reality check, provide explanations for it so you really think about why it is or it isnt a dream after all. :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I remembered 4 dreams last night, and the weird thing was,there were no zombie apocalypse or secret agent fighting type dreams. Feels weird to have 4 normal ones. I'll post them in my DJ later.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

No recall from last night, but then again I had an exam today, and being the huge procrastinator that I am, I left everything to last night and ended up having to memorize exactly 1100 in a night. Somehow, it worked and the exam went well. So now I'm back to being stress free, I get back to LD stuff.  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I had another LD last night, but I'm not sure if I would call it a real one. Basically, I was running down the street where I live, knowing that someone was about to chase me (I think it was my Mum), and I stopped, and reminded myself that nothing could hurt me because it was a dream. When I actually realized it, I kept repeating to myself that it was a dream, but the nose pinch and finger through hand RCs didn't work. I was stood there for a while, waiting for the person who was chasing me to come out, but they didn't. It's like I couldn't make my mind up whether I wanted to leave or wait for the person, and the wait may have caused me to lose lucidity. I'm not sure, I can barely remember the rest of it.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Actually I remembered another part - I found a giant doughtnut which was about a metre wide, and it had cream/icing around it that was about 15cm thick, and I was trying to see what it tasted like, because I wanted to know what it would be like. It actually wasn't as sickly as you would imagine it to be, it was really nice  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I had another lucid last night, but it was weird because it felt like I had no control in a lot of parts, but I was definitely aware that I was dreaming. I didn't really get much done, but it was a pretty awesome dream. It's in my DV dream journal if anyone wants to read it.  :smiley: 

*Target:
To realize in a dream that when I am lucid, I can do whatever I want, and that I don't have to follow whatever the dream wants to do. I can do this by reading through my Dream Goal Journal before bed so I have a strong goal in mind for the LD. That way I will be more likely to do my own thing.*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome, congrats on the lucid!

I like your target idea. Reminding yourself of your goals just before bed every night is a great way to send the signal to your subconscious. You can include your zombie dream sign in there as well, so it stays fresh on your mind along with your goals

Also, if you ever end up doing a WBTB alot, or attempting DEILD, focusing on your target as your going back to sleep is helpful. I do this when I WBTB + WILD: after I wake up, and as I'm drifting back off, I make an effort to remember my next lucid goal (usually a TOTM, but it can be any personal goal ofc).

Good luck!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Thanks! Im getting more and more into the routine of reading through goals at night. I haven't really done many RCs today which is annoying me. My only excuse is I was really busy because I had to go straight from school to a rehearsal for a gig, and the gig itself  that I just got back from (Its 10.30 now). It has been really hectic but I need to get used to still RCing because it will help me do it in my dreams that are hectic.

I hope I have a LD tonight but I doubt I'll  even get a good nights sleep because i had an injection  today, my arm is bruised I feel ill. Not to mention  I drank a litre of Lucozade (An energy drink) this evening -.-

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Does anyone else have a dream where when you wake up, you really think that your dream was trying to tell you something important? I'm just wondering because it might just be me being weird XD

----------


## paigeyemps

> Does anyone else have a dream where when you wake up, you really think that your dream was trying to tell you something important? I'm just wondering because it might just be me being weird XD



All the time! Most people like to attach meanings and explanations to their dreams. But most of the time, they're just really random things constructed by your imagination. And if indeed they turn out to be true or reveal some insight, then it's most probably because it's already somewhere in your mind, and you just haven't made the connections yet  ::D: 


And yes maybe you're just weird, but who isn't, right?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

So I've been thinking about some things lately, and I figured I'd write them here so I can remember them/find them if I forget, and anyone else can see too. I've been doing quite a bit of research on persistent realms/dream worlds, and it would be so cool if I could do this. My only problem is it requires being able to LD more frequently as well as having more control. I'll probably talk more about this later (As in a few months or how ever long it takes.)

Another thing I have been thinking about it my dream guide, and dream characters in general. I read somewhere that sometimes your DG can appear in a dream, but you never realize that it was them until they appear later and tell you that you have met before or whatever. Apparently, then can also help you out, but you don't actually realize they are your DG.

With this in mind, I went back to look at the first LD I have in my DJ. If anyone has read it, it's the one with the street of hell. Anyway, I didn't write much about the guy at the end, but it was a guy, with black hair, about 16 or 17 years old. He was making people jump into pool of lava in gaps in the road. When I told him I would call the police, he just laughed and told me that because I was in a dream, they couldn't do anything. The feelings I got off him where that he had a bit of a cruel side, but he was mostly impatient. I never really bothered to think more about him until I read the information above. 

It got me thinking. Could he be my DG? Just waiting for me to figure it out? Like he was telling me that because this was a dream, the police wouldn't come, but also that I could do what I wanted, and he was impatient because I didn't understand that straight away. So I want to find this guy, and speak to him, even if he isn't my DG. I just want to know who he is. Another thing is, he wasn't stupid, he seemed very intelligent and realistic, which makes me want to know more about him.

*Therefore, another one of my long term goals is to find this guy, and see who he is.* I'm not exactly sure how to get to him though, because I have never seen him in real life, and I do not know his name. The only name that pops into mind is Daniel, but I don't know if this is because I always thought my DG would be called Daniel, and he looks like a Daniel. If I knew his name it might be easier, because I could shout it. If I knew him in real life, I might know where to find him too, but I don't.  :Sad: 

*So I have thought of a couple of ways I could do it, but any more would be appreciated.* The first one was that he might be in a lot of dreams, close by, but I never realized, and all I have to do is look around the corner. I found this quite unlikely, but told myself to look out for him in the future anyway. Another idea was creating fake dream memories such as "He wanted me to meet him here today at 9am so we could talk." and finding myself walking to meet him. My last idea was, if he was cruel or whatever, find something small going on in the surrounding area, and knowing he is the cause of it, and finding him there or something like that. 

*I'm not sure how well these will work but I feel it is important for some reason, and it will be a fun journey to find him, and learn about who he is.*

----------


## paigeyemps

Those are great thoughts. I particularly like the "create a fake meeting plan" to trick your subconscious into meeting with him. Go try them all! One other way is to simply call out for him. I've been doing this every now and then when I'm lucid enough to actually remember. Even though you don't know his name, you can yell out something like "DG WHERE ARE YOU!" or you could just yell Daniel, and assume it's his name. Maybe he'll even come out and tell you you got his name wrong x)

Good luck!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Well I did have some luck last night and I had a pretty long lucid. I couldn't quite find him though. Its hard to explain without writing the whole thing so I will write it in my DJ  :smiley: 

EDIT: My entry is up now  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Also can someone tell me what kind of technique it was that caused me to get lucid? Details are in me DJ entry. I'm just not sure exactly  :smiley: 

EDIT: Nevermind, I asked paige in DV chat  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

So I'm trying to meet Daniel (Let's just call him that for now), and I decided to fully plan it out so that I wouldn't forget what I was doing half way through and mess it up.

*The Daniel Plan*
Teleport to a busy city because I remeber I am supposed to meet DanielBehind me there will be a coffee shop or something similarI will walk in and see him sat at a table in the cornerI will walk over, sit down oppisite him and ask him the following questions"What is your name?""Are you my dream guide?""If not, who are you?""Why did you appear?""Will I see you again?""Do you have magic powers/what kind of things can you do?""In this LD, can we fly together/can you teach me?"

So my preparation may seem a bit too detailed, but I'd rather be prepared. And I swear, if he tells me I can't fly with him, I'll kick his ass. XD

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Okay, so no LD last night, but I did have an awesomely vivid dream that was like OMG HOLY MOTHER OF I:KJBLSJ<JNBAjahKHSCGvkha. Yeah, it was that good. I had a bit of a retard DC at the start and there wasn't much that actually happened. But WOW the graphics were unbelievably EPIC. Like ultra HD. I don't even know how to describe it really XD

Anyway, DJ entry: 04.03.13 - Massive Zombie Horde - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on the lucid!

I know that summoning a DC can sometimes be hard to get just right, but I think you're doing right by preparing yourself with that list. I can't tell you how many tasks of the month I was able to get just by the sheer remembering to do it in the first place. And I achieved that by making myself remember a "To-do List" basically, and making myself go over the list before bed every night, and at every WBTB. My lists are usually shorter than yours, but if you can remember all that in your next LD, then that's awesome!

Good luck and hope you meet Daniel soon  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Yeah I know its quite long, but I have a pretty good memory and hopefully with more experience at remembering to do stuff, I can make my lists shorter as well.

Also I have been meaning to ask a few things so I'll just write them now. I noticed that I never really use reality checks or stabilize much in my LDs. I know I've only had a handful, so there isn't much to go on, but I generally become lucid straight away and my LDs  don't  fall apart from not  stabilizing. But I was thinking, does me not doing this make me have less control? (I know you learn control over time but thought  Id ask) They seem like they could be related but Im not entirely sure.

Im  not sure because of the same reason that I don't need RCs to become lucid. I'll do a RC just to check  maybe, but it won't actually  work and I'll  just won't care because I know Im  dreaming anyway. This may not make sense but if someone could just give me their thoughts on something like this Id appreciate it a lot.  :smiley: 

(Sorry for any bad grammar, I am typing on my phone and my arm keeps going numb XD)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I find that RCs end up not being that useful once you get to know "that feeling" when you're dreaming, which it looks like you already do! So congrats on that. There's nothing wrong with practicing reality checks, especially if it helps you be more aware in waking life. But I don't believe that we NEED to rely on them to get lucid, or to have better control. That usually just comes with practice. So it's great that your lucids are already stable from the get go.

And it's just as well. This way you can focus more of your lucid time on your list of goals, rather than struggling with stability.  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Alright, thanks for clearing that up for me!  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I had no recall at all last night, but I'm sure that's just from lack of sleep. I fell asleep between 1.30-2am, and my Mum woke me up at 5.30am because she was getting my brother ready because he's in hospital today. I couldn't fall back to sleep either, but I wont worry about losing my dream recall because I'm sure it's only because I didn't sleep long enough to have longer REM cycles.  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I can only remember another fragment of a dream today (I could remember it when I woke up, but I decided to go back to sleep instead of writing it down). It was something boring like my mum discussing Spanish work with me or something like that. So I'm not too disappointed.

----------


## paigeyemps

> I can only remember another fragment of a dream today (I could remember it when I woke up, but I decided to go back to sleep instead of writing it down). It was something boring like my mum discussing Spanish work with me or something like that. So I'm not too disappointed.



Ahhh I also have a lot of those lazy moments, and it results in dreams that fade. To keep my spirits up, i like to tell myself that if I can't remember the dream, it probably wasn't awesome enough to be remembered anyway haha. At least that train of thought can keep you from fretting over not recalling the dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

That's generally how I think anyway, but thanks  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I remembered another dream I had on one of the nights where I said I had no recall but I'm not sure what night it was. Also, I woke up an hour late this morning so I didn't get much of a chance to try and remember any dreams because I was straight up and rushing around. Another weird thing that happened today, was that my friend asked me if I had spoken to my parents about something, and I had to think for a while. I distinctly remember crying in my bedroom (It was a rather sad topic), but I couldn't remember the actual conversation, so I figured it was probably a FA. Maybe my subconscious was just doing that so it felt like I'd already got it over and done with so I wouldn't have to worry about it any more. But what was weird was how I didn't remember it until my friend said something.

I also want to note, that I keep forgetting to do self-hypnosis before I go to bed, but that's usually because I'm too tired. *So I'm setting myself the target of using SH every night for a week.*

Another question: Does anyone know, how many things can you suggest to your subconscious in one 'session'? Because I want to use it to wake myself up more often after dreams, keep still with my eyes closed, and notice weird things in my dream to get lucid. But if I can only do 1, then I need to pick which to start off with. Also, with the question, I mean how many things can you use that will work in one go? Obviously you could suggest a thousand things if you wanted to, but it most likely wouldn't work.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I used SH last night, no lucid but I did have a nightmare style dream. It was very random but dark at the same time. I tried to WILD a couple of times during the night, and at one point my body felt REALLY weird, almost like it had no weight (This wasn't during the WILD attempt), and I checked to be if it was a FA but it wasn't.

EDIT: This might have been because last night me and my brother had a couple of friends over, and we were in our home cinema (So it was really dark and really loud), and we were playing horror games on the xbox. Mainly condemned 2 and a few others. I was so scared XD

Entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/myst...-vinnie-44388/

----------


## MysticalDipshit

*DEILD chaining is probably the best way to achieve LDs very often, right?*  So that's why I've decided that I'm going to change my approach from DILD, to WILD for a few weeks (As DEILD is technically part of WILD). I will write my progress here, so I can see any improvements. As the Easter holidays are approaching, now seems like a good time to learn WILD, because I can use the time my parents wake up as a WBTB period and then WILD, and it generally gives me more time to work with.

Learning WILD seems like the best way to learn DEILD chaining too, which will become helpful in the future because that is the direction I want to be heading in. I am going to keep up with SH as well to become lucid (DILD) which would be useful anyway.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey,

Well, you got alot of stuff there, so I'll start off my saying that when you want to suggest things to your subconscious, I believe less is more. Simply because you're more likely to absorb 2 or 3 really important things, as opposed to an onslaught of suggestions.

Also, changing your technique or method alot probably won't get you the same results as when you focus all your energy on one method for a while. DEILD chaining is an awesome approach to lucidity, but it does involve that you wake up then go back to sleep, aka WBTB (which in your first post you said you don't think you can do that for some reason, a sleep schedule issue was it?) Anyway, if you can set your alarm for 4-6 hours after you fall asleep, then stay awake for a bit before going back to sleep, that will not only set you up really well for DEILDs, but will increase your DILD frequency as well.

So I highly recommend that if you want to do DEILDs, that you stick with it for a good while. Give it a good and fair chance to work for you. It's really worth it. I WBTB every single morning, and it has increased the frequency of DILDs as well as WILDs for me. I can't wait to see your progress on this!  ::happy::

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Regarding what I said in my first post, that easy because I had trouble sleeping for a long time. I feel like it would be easier now, however I will start with practicing on the weekend to see how well I get back to sleep, before moving onto weekdays when I have school. That's why I said that it was good that I have a 2 week Easter break coming up because then I will have more time to practice.

----------


## Xanous

Hi MysticalD! I haven't posted in your workbook in forever. Good luck on the DEILDs! The good thing about WILDs is that even if you happen to fail, you still have a pretty good chance to get a DILD!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Thanks Xanous!

Well, I haven't posted in a few days and I have been slacking on LD stuff. I've been really busy though, I've been in and out of hospital and everything is a bit hectic right now. I'm not giving up though. I had a FA yesterday, but I forgot as soon as I realized. Another good this is that I had a dream this morning which was so fun. I'd love to do it in real life. I'll probably upload it soon because thankfully I wrote it down when I woke up. I'll get doing that now then  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Hospital? I hope everything is OK! 

It's good you can enjoy your NLDs and not just throw them out because they are non lucid. Some of my favorite dreams are non lucids. Good luck on the dreaming. It's understandable when you have to take breaks.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> Hospital? I hope everything is OK!



Yeah I snapped a tendon in my little finger and broke the bone too when I failed at catching a basketball -.-

I got caught up on watching youtube videos, I should probably write up the dream now XD

----------


## MysticalDipshit

here's the entry: 16.03.13 - The Package - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xanous

Cool. I'll check it out. I'm glad it's not too serious, though it sounds like a horrible time.  :Eek:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I have good news! It seems like I'm being more aware in my dream over the last couple of days, because I keep questioning things in my dreams and pointing out things that don't seem right. On the other hand, I had a nightmare last night. Looking back on it doesn't even seem that scary, but I woke up really panicked and I was kicking the bed covers and punching myself XD I started it in the dream but I guess I woke myself up by doing it IRL. If only I had used the awareness stated above I could have turned that into a LD  :Sad: 

Practice makes perfect I guess  :tongue2:

----------


## Xanous

That's great to hear. You'll be getting LD in no time. 

That cracks me up you woke up fighting yourself  ::lol::  I used to wake up doing strange things like that all the time.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

HELL YEAH! LUCID DREAM! That was so awesome. I fell to sleep just wishing that someone would tell me when I'm in a dream, and as soon as I did fall asleep....

There was a guy shouting at me that I was dreaming! He said it a few times for me to get it, which was helpful. I'll post it later. I had some control, but not completely, so I still need to work on that.  ::D: 

I am so happy right now.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Here's the entry: 18.03.13 - What would Jack Sparrow do? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I had 4 moments of control, but I really need to work on that.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Congrats on the dreams! 
The most recent is an exciting read  :smiley:  
And as time goes on your experience will naturally expand and improve. Its like building a muscle. 
One helpful thing I have found inspires control and willpower is the use of goals. Having clear and easily remembered goals can go a long way in giving you something to focus on in the dream. 
Keep havin fun! ::banana::

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I only had 4 hours sleep last night 3am to 7am, but I did get another 4 from 2.30pm to 6.30pm. So my sleeping pattern is a bit off right now. Hopefully it won't have a bad effect on having LDs.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Okay so it didn't make much of a difference. I actually recalled 5 dreams last night.  :Shades wink:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Recall is good! Once you get your sleep schedule a little steadier, it should help with lucidity. I just went from working 3, 10-hour shifts a week, to 5, 7 hour shifts a week. And they're earlier in the morning too. So I've been staying up WAY too late the nights before I'm off, because I miss all that time I used to have to sleep in. Anyway, I made myself go to sleep a little earlier every night since I now have to wake up earlier, and it seemed to help me. Took a couple weeks though. Sleep schedules can be tricky like that: sometimes they take a while to affect lucidity. But it's certainly worth it in the end.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I recalled 4 dreams last night. After my first one, I woke up at 6.27am  and decided to do WBTB so I stayed up about 45 minutes. When I went back to bed, I did have a LD but it only lasted a few seconds because I just kept telling myself I was in a dream because I thought I could keep control that way. After a few seconds I got excited that I still had control and then I woke up. I had another 2 dreams after that though,  and I'm not disappointed. I was also more aware in the last 2 dreams too.  ::D:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Does anyone else ever feel like there is so much to think about when it comes to LDing?

I was looking at some stuff, and I started to get really jealous of all the people who can recall like 10+ dreams a night. I made a list of some different things I could do to improve mine. One of those would be the lighting.

I've read a lot of posts with people saying that sleeping in a lighter room helps recall. Most of the time my parents insist in having all of the lights off so I am going to try having a lamp on in my room and see what happens. Another reason for trying this would be that people say they wake up more often. It would help firstly for jotting down a few notes about dreams (therefore improving recall) but waking up more often would be beneficial for DEILD and WBTB as well.

I can see how this would work because usually if it's dark I don't even recognize I'm awake and  go straight back to sleep. But maybe the light would remind me to stay aware and do whatever else I want to do. Plus more recall = more dream remembered = more chance for a LD.  :wink2:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Day 1 of light experiment

I slept with a lamp on all night, which was quite strange. It took me longer than usual to get to sleep, but that's probably because I wasn't used to the setting. On the other hand, I recalled 4 dreams and had a FA where I wrote down the fifth. So we'll see how tonight goes and hopefully a pattern will form with my recall.  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmmm there's actually a scientific explanation for that  :smiley: 

See, our body produces melatonin, which is the chemical that makes us naturally feel drowsy/sleepy. This also regulates our sleep cycles. Light directly inhibits the production of melatonin, that's why we naturally feel less sleepy during the day and more sleepy at night (except when you've established a routine). In the same manner, this is also the reason why we should stay away from bright lights during a WBTB, because it can make us too alert to fall back asleep. 

As for the better recall, i'm guessing it's mostly useful once you wake up that you have lights, since it keeps instantly has an effect your wakefulness. And perhaps the less sleepy/dreamy you feel, the better you can recall your dreams? Not sure though haha

Good luck!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Yeah, the reason I'm doing the experiment to see how it affects me. However, last nights results are invalid because I woke up halfway through the night, all the lights were OFF and all the crap next to my pillow (DJ,notebook, phone etc.) where at the other side of the room so I had to get up and find everything. I also forgot to try and remember dreams because I had to do that.

So yeah that was annoying.

----------


## Chimpertainment

I bring news from the WIKI...enjoy  :smiley: 

Light dependence

Production of melatonin by the pineal gland is inhibited by light to the retina and permitted by darkness. Its onset each evening is called the dim-light melatonin onset (DLMO).

It is principally blue light, around 460 to 480 nm, that suppresses melatonin,[33] proportional to the light intensity and length of exposure. Until recent history, humans in temperate climates were exposed to few hours of (blue) daylight in the winter; their fires gave predominantly yellow light. The incandescent light bulb widely used in the twentieth century produced relatively little blue light.[34] Wearing glasses that block blue light in the hours before bedtime may decrease melatonin loss. Kayumov et al. showed that light containing only wavelengths greater than 530 nm does not suppress melatonin in bright-light conditions.[35] Use of blue-blocking goggles the last hours before bedtime has also been advised for people who need to adjust to an earlier bedtime, as melatonin promotes sleepiness.[36]

When used several hours before sleep according to the phase response curve for melatonin in humans, small amounts (0.3 mg[37]) of melatonin shift the circadian clock earlier, thus promoting earlier sleep onset and morning awakening.[38]

----------


## MysticalDipshit

That's kinda hard to understand. I sort of get it.

Anyway, the light was still on this morning, SUCCESS!!!!!!

Recalled 5 dreams. Was going to attempt WBTB when I woke up, but remembered I had to wake up early today anyway so I didn't get a chance too.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

DAY 3

8 dreams. Oh yeah. This is the most I've gotten so far in a night, ever. YAY!

I'll probably go write it up on DV's DJ. It will take me a while though. The notes I have cover 3 sides of A4. -.-

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Yesterday morning I was woken up by the fire alarm. Someone probably burnt some cooking, but I was shocked awake and ran downstairs, completely forgetting about recall.

Also today I had 5 nightmares, all about the same thing - going blind. It was the scariest thing ever. In the first one, I was told I had a disease where my vision would slowly go, then I had to go tell all my friends about it, then I was crying because I'd never be able to get a job as a doctor, or continue doing art, then someone was hit by a car and I had to carry them to the hospital when I could barely see anything, and the last one was watching fireworks and knowing I would never be able to see them again. In each dream my vision got worse and worse. When I woke up, I thought they had been real, so I was laying there with my eyes closed (I didn't realize this), and I realized this was it, my vision was gone forever. I even started nearly crying because I would never be able to see people's faces again. Then I opened my eyes, and I could see everything was blurry because I was half asleep. When it all came back in detail, I was so happy you wouldn't even imagine how it felt. But f****** hell, that was one of the most traumatic experiences in my life.

I never want to go blind. *Touch wood* Seriously though, I don't think I will ever take sight for granted again.

----------


## paigeyemps

:/

I also had a dream i was blind yesterday. It was awful. Anyway i hope everything's ok with the fire thing!

Amazing how lucid dreaming and dreams in general help us internailze things we don't really think about, and help us value things more. ㅑㅇㅅㅇ ㅕ

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I was just looking through my dream goal  journal, and for the past 6 nights that I have had a light on I recalled 30 dreams. That's an average of 5 a night. During the rest of the approx. 25 nights in the dark, I had 33 dreams. That gives me an average of 1.32 dreams per night. So either my recall just shot up, or lights do actually help.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I was just looking through my dream goal  journal, and for the past 6 nights that I have had a light on I recalled 30 dreams. That's an average of 5 a night. During the rest of the approx. 25 nights in the dark, I had 33 dreams. That gives me an average of 1.32 dreams per night. So either my recall just shot up, or lights do actually help.



That's really interesting actually. Most of my LDs occur after my WBTB, so somewhere between 7am-10am if I can sleep in. And it's plenty light by then.. hrmmmmmm...

----------


## MysticalDipshit

The only thing that maybe be affecting it is the fact that I'm  halfway through 2 weeks off school so I don't have to get up early. I'll  definitely continue it though and see how things go. It might  not do anthing because Im not actually sleeping for longer because im  going to bed later too.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Most indoor lighting only has a certain color spectrum so they wouldnt effect sleepiness like the sun would. From my personal experience with sleeping with the light on, waking up and becoming alert quickly is much easier. When it is dark, I find its much easier to fall back asleep. Its my guess that after a while, your mind will probably get used to the lights and you may find it harder to wake up despite the light. But who knows, it could work indefinitely! kudos on the recall anyways  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I feel like I haven't posted in here for a while, but I thought I'd just write that I haven't been lucid in a while. I felt like I was going to have one a few days ago, but then it took me 6 hours to get to sleep, so I feel asleep sometime after 4.30am. However, last night I did have some pretty weird dreams and it felt sort of like everyone in my dreams were spys or something and they were keeping stuff from me.

The most vivid was where my evil rocking horse (Don't know if anyone saw my post on irrational fears thread), moved and stuff. Basically I got this rocking horse  when I was 2, one of those hand made really expensive big ones, and it still scares the hell outta me. When I was younger, I swear it used to move and stuff. Now every time I walk past it I always tell myself I could kick its ass. Seriously though, I was terrified when I was younger. Well it started moving dramatically. I looked at it, and it would be normal. I'd look away for a second, and then look back, and it would have moved to completely face me. Then the lights went out, and I just saw flashes of it moving because I had a torch. The next part is good. The horse turned into a boy, about 17, wearing some kind of white suit. He drags me to a warehouse, and tells me about him being a scientific experiment gone wrong and he was trapped in the horse. He also told me everyone was looking for him now because they couldn't let the secret out.

I love dream where everything kinda links together, in this case with everyone acting weird. Also, whenever I had dreams about that rocking horse, it always seems to do something that makes me feel bad for hating it. Creepy little bugger.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Hey MD, saw you post in your workbook and wanted to be nosy :X





> I felt like I was going to have one a few days ago, but then it took me 6 hours to get to sleep, so I feel asleep sometime after 4.30am. However, last night I did have some pretty weird dreams and it felt sort of like everyone in my dreams were spys or something and they were keeping stuff from me.



I still have full confidence in you! You have a lucid coming your way just be vigilant with your practices. 

What are the techniques you're using for recall, etc? I'm really jealous of how many dreams you remember each night.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> Hey MD, saw you post in your workbook and wanted to be nosy :X



That's fine!  ::D: 






> What are the techniques you're using for recall, etc? I'm really jealous of how many dreams you remember each night.



Well a couple of weeks ago or something, I looked up a thread called the dream recall compendium or something similar. Anyway, I pretty much did nothing in it but you can check it out anyway. I found that keeping a light on helps me improve. Also I use mantras to wake up multiple times a night. I lay there and think of all the dreams I can, and make a sentence summary of each one quickly in my DJ so I don't forget them. I leave spaces in between each one so I can do more detail in the morning, and then I go back to sleep. The past couple of days I haven't woken up as much, but in theory, the more you wake up the more dreams you can recall.

Because say if you slept 8 hours, but could only remember all the dreams you had in the last 2 hours of sleep, then you lose 6 hours worth of dreams. But if you wake up every couple of hours, then you can remember more.  Note: I have not scientific evidence of this, I just came up with it now because it makes sense  ::D: 

I used to write down every dream in extreme detail, but I generally find I don't need to anymore. That's because to me, it seems like writing your DJ in more detail = more detailed dreams, but mine are fine as they are in detail. So, to cut my waffling speech down, in short what I do is:

*Use a light during the night (Ha, that rhymes...) and use mantras to wake up often and jot down my dreams down in a sentences.*

I'm pretty sure there's more stuff I could do to improve it but this is effective enough for me. Hope this helps, but feel free to ask me anything else anyway  :tongue2: 

P.S. WE'RE STILL IN THE LEAD FOR THE COMPETITION, YAY FOR ROYALDIPSHIT!

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Anyway, I pretty much did nothing in it but you can check it out anyway.



This made me lol  :Big laugh: 





> Because say if you slept 8 hours, but could only remember all the dreams you had in the last 2 hours of sleep, then you lose 6 hours worth of dreams. But if you wake up every couple of hours, then you can remember more.



Ok, that makes sense. 





> *Use a light during the night (Ha, that rhymes...) and use mantras to wake up often and jot down my dreams down in a sentences.*



You sleep with the light on??  ::shock::  I'm impressed, I couldn't do that. I see what you mean though, for some reason in the morning hours when the sun is coming through my window I seem to have an easier time remembering things. 





> P.S. WE'RE STILL IN THE LEAD FOR THE COMPETITION, YAY FOR ROYALDIPSHIT!



Are we? Awww yea! *Royaldipshit*!!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Yeah I was used to sleeping in total blackness, but it only took a day or two to get used to the light. I went from an average of 1 dream per night to 5 as soon as I turned a light on. Well Im going to sleep now. Hopefully I'll see you there and we can do team stuff.  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Id probably try your light tech if I didnt think my wife would shoot. interestingly enough I've had to sleep with a TV on and I noticef I woke more frequently. I guess thats the same effect 

Do you feel your dreams are more vivid or longer in duration since you started?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

If anything Id say they weren't as long which is the down side. I do get about half of them that are the same length but I guess remembering more dreams comes with remembering ones with all sorts of qualities. That could also be down to slacking on my dj though as I have barely been writing stuff down. Im starting school again tomorrow though which should help me get back into a routine.

----------


## Xanous

Hmm well its hard to say what the cause is. I mean you are remembering more so I guess you will be likely to remember even the shorter ones. Hopefully getting your sleep schedule back will help a lot too!

----------


## Chimpertainment

maybe you were the one moving the rocking horse???  :idea2:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

If it just rocked, maybe. But it used to turn its head and stuff, which would be impossible because its made out of wood and facing forward.

I've really been slacking on everything recently, I feel really out of it but Im trying to get back on track. First of all, I need to start mmy Dj again and get sorted out.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Had a LD last night, but I didn't really do much, just went around shooting some people. I got lucid because I was carrying a baby, and when I actually looked at it, it was my friend wrapped up in a towel. Really strange. I haven't been journalling so my recall is bleh. I forgot how good LDing felt though so I'm going to try and get going again.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

It's been about 5 months since I last really came on DV, and after speaking to a friend earlier today (As well as experiencing an epic dream that I nearly became lucid in), I decided I'd come back and give it another go. Everything is going good at the minute, and I actually have some control in my life so I have the time and the confidence to try this again. 

Question, should I start from the beginning again as if I was new to this?

----------


## Brizzl

It can't hurt, right?

----------

